# to trust or not to trust? that is the question



## kel (Jun 15, 2006)

theres a person on a not so reputable classified site with geckos for sale $40 a pair no pick up delivered free any where in aus, now is it just me or is this abit suss, i emailed them and said id take 2 pair if they are licenced and in nsw(import permit etc) but have had no reply, has any one else delt with this person should i email again or just forget about it?


----------



## jordo (Jun 15, 2006)

I've seen that ad. Maybe try to talk to them about it, the geckos are very cheap though so could be dodgy, up to you really.


----------



## Kingii (Jun 15, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing!! I offered to buy all of them as it said he is going o/s... His reply was that no i could only have one pair as he has to share them around...? He then changed his add increasing the price by $10 and said " I guess i changed my mind but thats still cheap isn't it" I've ask him to call me but no reply. This send through the mail is a bit strange.. Anybody done this before??


----------



## Hickson (Jun 15, 2006)

OK, he can't post them. Greebo should be able to confirm that.

I agree it sounds very sus. Get his name and location, and license number if possible, then call the licensing authority in the State or Territory where he is located and confirm he is licensed.



Hix


----------



## Kingii (Jun 15, 2006)

Does anyone know what state issues licence numbers starting with EC...?


----------



## jordo (Jun 15, 2006)

> no i could only have one pair as he has to share them around...?





> increasing the price by $10 and said " I guess i changed my mind but thats still cheap isn't it"


Very suss, sounds like he doesn't even know what they're worth. For those who haven't seen the ad its for thick-tails and spiney tailed geckos, $150 would still be cheap for a pair IMO, let alone $40!!
I'd do what Hix said.


----------



## ericreptiles (Jun 15, 2006)

The species code that this bloke supplied to me was for a Rough Knob Tailed Gecko and yet he's trying to sell Spiny Tails.
I'm thinkin' that nobody would make a mistake like that, oh, and by the way, he made a mistake with his RKL No. too. :roll:


----------



## kel (Jun 15, 2006)

this is the reply i just got from him hmmm i really smell a rat, hope no one else has sent him money, if its for real good luck to buyers with cheap gex if not??????



> I can only sell you one pair.
> 
> Free post, I post express using normal mail however all precautions are
> taken and your animals will arrive safe and happy money back gurantee. So no
> ...


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 15, 2006)

Get his bank details, it's probably the only traceable info you'll get from him.


----------



## Spike14 (Jun 15, 2006)

im emnailing him about scorps, he says he is selling his stuff because he is moving overseas soon, dessert scorps pair for 20 seems a good price, should i trust him


----------



## jordo (Jun 15, 2006)

> The species code that this bloke supplied to me was for a Rough Knob Tailed Gecko and yet he's trying to sell Spiny Tails


I just checked then and his new ad says knob tails, so I think he has a few sp. he had a pic of a spiney tail too.


----------



## Saz (Jun 15, 2006)

I emailed him too, he has supplied his account details, but then on being asked about licence/movement permits,

"Nope I am moving overseas, thats why I am in rush to sell, I don;t
particularly care about details and such.

However if yo uwant I will take yours down and then ignore it haha.

I post using normal post so no import permit required.

Um, They are kept in small containers, specimin vials laced with grass 
and
such With air holes in the lid. Comfortable but yet secure. I wrap the 
vials
in airated wrap (similar to bubble wrap but with breatihing holes, its 
used
for stuff like vases and such). They are placed in a secure container 
(Air
holed), placed securly in a box.

The box is wrapped in fragile stickers and "this side up" stickers.

I do it all the time, I used to anyway, with scorpions lizards geckos 
and
such. It is illegal I think but its faster cheaper and easier and 
everyone
is happy. Not one has been unwell during transit and always arrives 
happy
and healthy and stay that way for their entire lives."

Poor geckos. Knew it was too good to be true...!!!


----------



## ericreptiles (Jun 15, 2006)

Reminds me of the old saying " if something seems too good to be true, it probably is".


----------



## junglemad (Jun 15, 2006)

it stinks. stay away


----------



## alby (Jun 15, 2006)

people are keen as these days


----------



## Fireblade (Jun 15, 2006)

he has answered a few emails from me but it still seems a little sus.. he did give me bank details his name suburb and a licence number that starts with EC which i assume is the Vic licence number... even with those details it just seems sus...


----------



## wombat (Jun 15, 2006)

You can check if his bank details are legit here:

http://www.caughtatwork.com.au/ebay/bsb/index.php

Instructions are given on the site. At least you can tell what the bank name is and where it is.

Yeah, I got it from eBay but it worked last time I used it. But it doesn't give account details.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 15, 2006)

already enquired and definitly no license, theres another post under general herps


----------



## Spike14 (Jun 16, 2006)

everyone is focusing on the reptiles here, 1 am too bu what you guys think about the scorps??


----------



## Greebo (Jun 16, 2006)

I wonder if he has any cheap Green Tree Pythons? I'd be willing to go as high as $100.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 16, 2006)

sounds like one of the dodgy brothers incorperated.


----------



## timmy_crabb (Jun 16, 2006)

has anyone passed his details on to the appropriate authorities? regardless of the illegality of the situation that has got to be cruelty to animals! ive heard of sending scorps through the post but a lizard, in a container????? poor freakin things


----------



## JasonL (Jun 16, 2006)

Let me guess, he wants the money first, then he will post the animals....mmm, i'm just suprised so many of you even bothered to contact him!


----------



## MURRAY (Jun 16, 2006)

Just went on to petlink to have a look, he also has Exo terra stuff for sale as well. He has heat rocks going for $20.00 for the large ones and heat mates same size for $20.00 as well. There has to be something going on???


----------



## jordo (Jun 16, 2006)

> a licence number that starts with EC which i assume is the Vic licence number... even with those details it just seems sus...


I don't know of any Vic numbers that start with that :? 
Spike, the scorpians would be OK because they don't need a licence or import permit (I think) but do you really want to support a [email protected] like him, even though its a different type of animal you are still giving business to a dodgy dealer, just remember that the whole herp society is often steriotyped wrongly because of dodgy people. JMO


----------



## peterescue (Jun 16, 2006)

Whats not to trust. You have a person involved in an illegal activity who will sell you off license animals and send them illegally through Australia Post. He has no license or import export permits and laughs at the prospect.
My thoughts are that the person probably is going overseas and is selling off their collection of illegally collected reptiles and accessories. JMO


----------



## Jacko_Gecko (Jun 17, 2006)

Sound good turns out BAD! you know the story!!!!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 17, 2006)

Another donkey dirtying up the Herp hobby. 

Dob the tosser in. Its high time herpers started to clean house. We don't want to be dumped into the 'bad lot' box- then we should start taking the law into our own hands. Abiding by the law isn't that hard. Sheesh- living in WA makes herping hard- but I don't go around breaking the law.


----------



## FAY (Jun 17, 2006)

Spike14,
If I were you....I wouldn't trust this guy as far a s I could kick him. DON"T buy his scorpions!


----------



## dynea (Jun 18, 2006)

send his details along with copies of your comunication with him to tha authorities


----------



## Spike14 (Jun 18, 2006)

Guys guys guys we have it all wrong... why pay cheap for these geckos when we can get them on ballot?? :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks like there were some people who were taken in by it................

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/300710.html

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/300688.html

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/300888.html

:roll:

HIx


----------



## ericreptiles (Jun 22, 2006)

No surprise there at all unfortunately. There'll be plenty more people who got stung who won't mention a thing either, that's what this grub was counting on.


----------



## deathinfire (Jun 22, 2006)

Bloody SCAMBAG!


----------



## cris (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmm some ppl have more dollars than sence :shock: 
I saw the add and thought that sounds good, 0.2 seconds later i thought rip off and went on looking for stuff that is real.

PS. im selling BHP's for $10, postage only as i have bird flu, give me your credit card number and expiry date :lol:


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 22, 2006)

lol the first link on petlink that hix gave if you read it, i reckon this guys an idiot, if you thought it was scam and if he said no permits are envolved why keep going on with this? like really its his own fault
but i do totally agree this guy is scamming ^%$*%^&amp;%&amp;#$^#&amp;*%&amp;^$%^#^%$*^^)*&amp;([email protected]#*)*( but hey wasnt exactly hard to pick up, was it?


----------



## OzRocks (Jun 22, 2006)

do not trust this seller, it is a scam and i have called fisheries about it and am still going to the police. The whole plan is to get your bank details once he wants to refund your money for whatever reason (he told me he had sold the geckos to a good friend after i had already paid him for them). go to petlink.com.au read the warning (its mine), it explains what he did to me and what he has done to other people. From that ad i've gotten about 15 replys so far

He has 2 names, Ken Giang or Lee Jake, and lives in either Glenrowen or Gaolbourn.


----------



## Nome (Jun 22, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance, but is it possible to hack someone's account from just your bank details?

We've given ours out alot for payment of animals, etc, and get many with ebay when we buy things...I thought it was a pretty safe thing to do?


----------



## chilli (Jun 22, 2006)

imo. anyone who has been ripped off by this bloke won't be going to authorities, they are just as bad for conspiring to deal with unlicensed fauna. don't cry about getting fleas when you jump into bed with a dog. you agree to buy unlicensed reptiles, maybe it's you who should have a visit from the authorities.


----------



## zulu (Jun 22, 2006)

*re to trust*

Probably a nigerian thats drank too much red cordial,dont he know we are all down an outs selling dope to pay elictricity bills :roll:


----------



## Nome (Jun 22, 2006)

I tend to agree. Whilst you got ripped off and unfairly dealt with, it appears you agreed to buy geckos that were 25% of their normal price because they were off license, and also doing that agreed to this guy posting the geckos to you. Why would you buy animals that are being posted in the mail in the first place and ignore the import/export stuff he was saying?

It also sounds like he could have possibly refunded your money if you had given him your account details, I have always been under the impression that no one can access your account from just those details, which is the reason most of us and ebay etc use that method for transactions. I sure as hell would have rathered give this guy my account details than my address to send a cheque to. Asking him to refund extra money because you bought things is just dreaming as well, yes he treated you badly, but you can't expect him to also pay for the things you set up for $30 geckos.

I don't see how you have a case unless he flat out said he won't refund your money, or if you did give your account to him and then he didn't. Also you could be in trouble yourself by ignoring the warning signs you attested to 'but couldn't pass up such a good buy' that these were most likely off license.

It's a bad thing that happens sometimes in this hobby, but that's why we have brains.

I just feel very sorry for these animals (if they exist) and hope no one will keep supporting these off license sellers that post animals through the mail, just because the animals are 'too cheap to pass up'.


----------



## kel (Jun 23, 2006)

i for one am glad that little voice inside my head said "to good to be true stay away"


----------



## jordo (Jun 23, 2006)

I agree Nome, why support a dodgey dealer. Ozrocks the fact that you have kicked up such a fuss is probably warranted but when you have tried to purchase these off licence (i presume) animals you are also terribly out of line. And like Nome said you can't expect a payment for the stuff you bought for the geckos, it never has and never will work that way. Once agian like Nome said you can't hack into someones account just by getting their depositing details, if that was the case I probably would have been "scammed" 20 times by now.
I'm not having a go at you Ozrocks, JMO.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Jun 23, 2006)

haha - read my post on petlink.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 23, 2006)

It, ummm, seems to be getting a little out-of-hand over there ...........



Hix


----------



## Kersten (Jun 23, 2006)

Hix said:


> It, ummm, seems to be getting a little out-of-hand over there ...........


You got that right :? :shock:


----------



## Nome (Jun 23, 2006)

I would never advertise anything on that site, nor buy from an ad, it's honestly rife with illegal dealings, whatever anyone says, this stuff has happened there a lot. 

I can't for the life of me understand why anyone went ahead and actually paid for these geckos, let alone alot of people. It was obviously a scam, and if the animals actually exist, the whole thing was carried out illegally. Now instead of them reporting the guy, they can be in trouble themselves, which is now just allowing him to get away with the whole thing.

That whole site just harbors illegal dealers in my opinion.

Poor animals


----------



## Nome (Jun 23, 2006)

BTW, I don't mean to offend any reputable people that advertise there, i just don't bother even looking if there is something I want. I did advertise my spiders there about 3 years ago now, and all I got was kids trying to scam a free one and one person getting me to send my caresheet publisher file which I did (which was stupid) which they then reproduced as their own.


----------



## chilli (Jun 23, 2006)

Nome said:


> I can't for the life of me understand why anyone went ahead and actually paid for these geckos, let alone alot of people.



there's a sucker born every minute, and none of them ever die


----------



## OdessaStud (Jun 23, 2006)

chilli said:


> Nome said:
> 
> 
> > I can't for the life of me understand why anyone went ahead and actually paid for these geckos, let alone alot of people.
> ...


I think your being a bit harsh we all hope that we can trust one another unfortunatly we cant and sometimes its an expensive lesson.
We all live and learn but dont appreciate having our noses rubbed in it.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 23, 2006)

I agree with Nome. I have no sympathy for anyone who sent this bloke money.


----------



## cris (Jun 24, 2006)

Is there any reason to believe this person has, or ever has had anything to do with selling any wildlife?
It looks to me like a scam, nothing to do with illegal trading of wildlfe from what i can see :?


----------



## peterescue (Jun 24, 2006)

Nome's right on the money, 
Its an age old scam, you take the money from people who think they can get something cheap and illegal. The funniest bit is when they turn round and call the scammer a crook.
I have a method that allows would be buyers to ensure that they arent being scammed. Only $30 and you will be bullet proof, Send ckecks or money orders. PM me for details. 8)


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 25, 2006)

edited by mod


----------



## cris (Jun 25, 2006)

how original :roll:



> The funniest bit is when they turn round and call the scammer a crook.


Yeah, like what could possibly be wrong with fraud :?


----------



## Kersten (Jun 25, 2006)

> Yeah, like what could possibly be wrong with fraud


Nothing usually....but did you perhaps lose sight of the fact that if the transactions had gone through and the animals had actually been sent then the people receiving them would have been guilty of breaking the law, or has buying off license animals suddenly become legal? :shock: :lol: Give me a break, the ones screaming about being ripped off in this case don't deserve sympathy, they deserve a Darwin Award. If they were people with no idea about the laws involving keeping herps that would be one thing....but in this case they've shown they're not as they've referred to the laws themselves.

On a lighter note I did get a giggle out of the guy selling his lizards who used the title "GBS great dealer" or something similar and the first line in the ad was "Now that I've got your attention...."....shame the ad got culled when they cleaned up the trash on Petlink :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Jun 25, 2006)

I think $30 bucks is a cheap price to pay to learn a valuable lesson :wink:


----------

